# Freud FT1702 and PC 4212 Jig



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got the Freud FT1702 on order and should have it in a few days. I plan to use the FT1702 with the Porter Cable 4212 Dovetail jig. The 4212 comes with its own templates. Will the PC templates mount directly to the FT1702 base or do I need to pick up the Freud FT1100 adapter first?

Thanks.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

You will need the FT100 in order to mount the template guides.


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks. I'll make sure I have one before I get the 4212.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

I just received my 2nd Freud FT1702 router through Woodcraft at $129.99 plus S/H. Guess what?? The place in the case for the adaptor plate is empty. Try using the router with guide bushings without the plate they mount on! When I called C/S they would have to order through Freud...T/S called back...it will take 2 weeks, so here I sit with 2 routers I can't use to make even loose dovetails Nice folks there at Woodcraft, but not their fault...hello Freud?  What where you guys thinking? Like getting a car without the steering wheel. "We didn't you actually wanted to drive it!"GRRRRRR Thank goodness for my PC 690. Maybe the local stores have them..I Doubt it. FYI Guys before you buy, find the adaptor plates somewhere. I may give in a make some before iI Wait 2 weeks. I know, I'll make a few hundred and sell them on router forums!!  Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI woodnthings

If you don't want to wait send off or pickup one like below

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

Or if you have your guides you can get the one below, but I will say you can't have to many guides

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1100-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1233792425&sr=1-1

===========


woodnthings said:


> I just received my 2nd Freud FT1702 router through Woodcraft at $129.99 plus S/H. Guess what?? The place in the case for the adaptor plate is empty. Try using the router with guide bushings without the plate they mount on! When I called C/S they would have to order through Freud...T/S called back...it will take 2 weeks, so here I sit with 2 routers I can't use to make even loose dovetails Nice folks there at Woodcraft, but not their fault...hello Freud?  What where you guys thinking? Like getting a car without the steering wheel. "We didn't you actually wanted to drive it!"GRRRRRR Thank goodness for my PC 690. Maybe the local stores have them..I Doubt it. FYI Guys before you buy, find the adaptor plates somewhere. I may give in a make some before iI Wait 2 weeks. I know, I'll make a few hundred and sell them on router forums!!  Bill


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Bob J.

Have you actually used the harbor freight guide set? I'd be concerned about the adapter fitting into the base as well and securely as the factory made FT1100. Anyone have any experience with the harbor freight guides on a freud FT1702?

Woodnthings,

Good luck with whatever "route" you take getting an adapter. To me, making your own seems like the the long way around the block. I saw a them on amazon and a few other web sites. I just goggled Freud FT1100.

Thanks.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> ...hello Freud?  What where you guys thinking? Like getting a car without the steering wheel.


Our experience is that it's more akin to getting a car without a CD Changer. Not everyone will want or need one so why should all pay for one? Anyway, I hear your frustration and apologize for any inconvenience. 2 weeks sounds like a long time to get an item that is in stock at our High Point warehouse and can ship today. Perhaps you should try other sources. The Freud website has a dealer locator that may be of assistance:
http://www.freudtools.com/dealerlocator.aspx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dgleason

Actually I have two of them and I do use them on my Freud routers and other routers ,it's true I don't have the FT1702 and nor would I want one, so I can't tell for sure if it will work on that model number, but I don't see why not. but I did post two links,,,take a hard look at both and you will see they are about the same, one comes with extra holes but that's so it can fit other routers as well..

Like they say I can show you the water but I can't make you drink 



========


dgleason said:


> Bob J.
> 
> Have you actually used the harbor freight guide set? I'd be concerned about the adapter fitting into the base as well and securely as the factory made FT1100. Anyone have any experience with the harbor freight guides on a freud FT1702?
> 
> ...


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the info on the adapter plate,probably dedicating mine to the table so shouldnt be a biggie. mine arrived yesterday 

FYI, Lowes has been dumping the FT1702's at 99 for months now.$5 shipping.
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=273209-333-FT1702VCEK

Dgleason, according to the 1 amazon reviewer of the factory made FT1100, it itself doesnt fit perfectly secure .


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoken like a good factory rep!*




Charles M said:


> Our experience is that it's more akin to getting a car without a CD Changer. Not everyone will want or need one so why should all pay for one?
> http://www.freudtools.com/dealerlocator.aspx


Dear Charles M, I can only thing of two ways a hand held router can follow a jig or pattern, that's either with a bearing or with a guide bushing. I fault Woodcraft for not mentioning the "absent" adaptor plate in the sale literature. They could have offered the "optional" kit. Possiblly I should have already known this as it's common knowledge re Freud routers, but not the case here. A post on a different thread "This is very confusing.." really points about the lack of a standard dia bushing hole and adaptor plates and table plates, so buyers and newbies be very aware! Woodcraft posted my order today so maybe it won't be 2 weeks..just as a back up I took bobj advice and got 2 FT1100 adaptors from Amazon 2 day delivery! So off I go..Bill


----------



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

dgleason said:


> Bob J.
> 
> Have you actually used the harbor freight guide set? I'd be concerned about the adapter fitting into the base as well and securely as the factory made FT1100. Anyone have any experience with the harbor freight guides on a freud FT1702?
> 
> ...


I have both the Harbor Freight guide set with the adapter and the FT1100 the only difference are the 4 holes.


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies - I now feel confident that either the HF or FT1100 will work. I'll probably end up with both. I ordered a FT1100, but will probably get the HF set when I need the guides.


----------

